# HCC Coding/RADV audits



## consultingbykristin (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

Anyone familiar with HCC coding and RADV audits...I need information.

Does anyone know when CMS is supposed to close out the RADV audits for 2009?  I can't find the current information on what calendar year they are curently doing RADV audits and really need some information.

Thanks


----------

